# IperWeb Prometeus 50 cent VPS



## nocom (May 25, 2013)

Review after 3 months  for

Low End VPS - 50cents

Provider: Prometeus
Plan:Low End VPS - 50cents

Price: 50cents per month

Location: Milano, IT

OS - Debian

Content -  PHP script based website 460 pages w/o database 

About 50 cents VPS plan







Prometeus Hardware information:

CPU Info

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 45
model name : Intel® Xeon® CPU E5-2620 0 @ 2.00GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 1995.047
cache size : 15360 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 12
core id : 0
cpu cores : 6
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 3990.09
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

MEMORY Info

cat /proc/meminfo
MemTotal: 51200 kB
MemFree: 33808 kB
Cached: 14312 kB
Active: 9188 kB
Inactive: 6332 kB
Active(anon): 552 kB
Inactive(anon): 656 kB
Active(file): 8636 kB
Inactive(file): 5676 kB
Unevictable: 0 kB
Mlocked: 0 kB
SwapTotal: 51200 kB
SwapFree: 50408 kB
Dirty: 0 kB
Writeback: 0 kB
AnonPages: 1208 kB
Shmem: 0 kB
Slab: 1856 kB
SReclaimable: 668 kB
SUnreclaim: 1188 kB

DD Test

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.18835 s, 337 MB/s

WGET Test

wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-05-26 01:39:27-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 158.58.172.129
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|158.58.172.129|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'
100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 31.9M/s in 3.1s
2013-05-26 01:39:30 (31.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]

HTOP






very silent - fresh domain fresh website, no SEO and other traffic stuff yet






Tested with 6 crawlers at same time w/o problem or delays /max memory below 4mb/

If website stay here i will test with mysql and two  another PHPscripts later next moths 

No tickets, very good network,  excellent connectivity for Europe 

Thank you Prometeus


----------



## drmike (May 25, 2013)

Where in the world do I find this plan?  Awesome!!!!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2013)

Oh man.  Thanks for this great review on prometeus/iperweb *@*!  Prometeus is actually where my ZNC is hosted on and currently it's uptime is 328 days.  They run one solid operation and I personally have tons of respect for them!  

In terms of this plan, I also have one and definitely continues with the low-end spirit!  Their network is fantastic especially when I was in South Korea (still great when I'm here in the States).  

I seriously have nothing bad to say about Prometeus.


----------



## prometeus (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the review and the appreciation 

This was my try at a low end plan. I couldn't find a way to make them profitable but since they were using low resources I though it was a way to give something to the let community, then IPv4 in the ripe zone reached the last /8 so it has to be stopped.

Anthony is now doing better with the low end spirit I hope


----------



## titanicsaled (May 26, 2013)

I'm still holding on to my 50cent VPS with Prometheus for dear life! Its probably somewhat of a collectors item now 


I only really use it for a private VPN at the moment but its great.


----------



## johnlth93 (May 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Where in the world do I find this plan?  Awesome!!!!



If im not mistaken, they already don't sell this 50cents plan

only existing users who have it can continue renew

once expired without renew, they are gone for good


----------



## thuvienvps (May 29, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> If im not mistaken, they already don't sell this 50cents plan
> 
> only existing users who have it can continue renew
> 
> once expired without renew, they are gone for good


That's right! I missed this offer


----------



## wlanboy (May 29, 2013)

Would someone be so kind to post traceroutes out of the prometheus network to following locations?


lemonde.fr
guardian.co.uk
dvhn.nl
sueddeutsche.de
chicagotribune.com
washingtonpost.com


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 29, 2013)

*@**wlanboy*: Here you go

http://paste.ee/p/MNILx


----------



## nunim (May 29, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Would someone be so kind to post traceroutes out of the prometheus network to following locations?
> 
> 
> lemonde.fr
> ...


http://it.sonicboxes.net/

Knock yourself out, that site is running on the 50 cent plan from uncle, and aside from the recent reboot because of the security issue, it's been rock solid.


----------



## maounique (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the review 

These plans started with a joke, offered free. However, many people insisted to pay for them (since they missed the free offer) and became reality.

The IPv4 shortage meant an end to them since an IP sells now with minimum 1 Eur a month.

Right now we are totally out of OVZ, but, for friends, when there is some space, they are still available within reason and for a valid usage case.


----------



## thekreek (May 29, 2013)

@prometeus if there is a cancellation from one of those plans, is there any posibility to take over one of them?


----------



## prometeus (May 30, 2013)

thekreek said:


> @prometeus if there is a cancellation from one of those plans, is there any posibility to take over one of them?


TBH I never saw any of these plans cancelled ...


----------



## titanicsaled (May 30, 2013)

That's pretty amazing! Don't know why any sane person would cancel it though.


----------



## maounique (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, why would anyone cancel yet, they are not yet one year old and were sold/offered for 1 year.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 1, 2013)

Mao said:


> Well, why would anyone cancel yet, they are not yet one year old and were sold/offered for 1 year.


 

*cough* I have one free.  It runs one of my ZNCs.  Much love to you and Uncle!


----------



## jcaleb (Jun 4, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Where in the world do I find this plan?  Awesome!!!!


you cant anymore.


----------

